# borderline hyper



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

Curious. posted a thread with my numbers and lab ranges. My TSH is 0.42 miu/l and the labs range for normal is 0.4-5.5 miu/l

This is borderline hyperthyroid. Has anyone had numbers close to this and experienced symtoms?

thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Wizard,

When your TSH numbers dip that low, you also have to look at the FT3 and FT4 numbers... they are in the mid to upper range (but not over), then you are fine. For me to feel good and for my frees to be where they need to be, my TSH actually has to be between 0.075 and 0.10. We are all different. A lot depends on how you feel as well. Are you having any hyper symptoms?

Phoenix


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

free t3 was 298- lab range 230-420 pg/dl

free t4 was 1.3 lab range 0.9-1.8 ng/dl


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Your frees are in good shape, as a matter of fact, your T3 is actually below the midrange mark. There should be no worries about going hyper.

How are you feeling right now?

Phoenix


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

well..I have only had 3 days off work in 7 months (new biz). my stress levels have been pretty high for quite some time. I feel really anxious lately and not able to relax. brain fog sets in often also.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wizard said:


> free t3 was 298- lab range 230-420 pg/dl
> 
> free t4 was 1.3 lab range 0.9-1.8 ng/dl


I find it suspicious that your FT4 is 1.3 (right in mid-range) and your FT3 is so low. It should be 325 or higher as long as it is in range.

You may be converting to rT3 (reverse T3)

About Reverse T3:
Reverse triiodothyronine (rT3) is a thyroid hormone produced primarily from monodeiodiation of the inner ring of thyroxin. Approximately 85% of T3 synthesis and nearly all of rT3 production may be attributed to the deiodination of T4 in the periheral tissue rather than by direct secretion by the thyroid gland. Physical, mental and environmental stresses can inhibit the deiodinating enzyme, 5' - deiodinase, causing less T4 to be converted to T3, thus decreasing the amount of active thyroid hormone available to the cells. More T3 is then shunted towards rT3 causing an elevation in rT3. Once identified, there are several alternative approaches to treatment. Meridian Valley Labsoratory, Inc. offers support for clinicians in provision of reference documents.

http://www.meridianvalleylab.com/steroid_thyroid.html

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/107795/files/pdf

I would suggest this test, also adrenals and some of the antibodies' tests listed below...........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would be very important in my humble opinion. You can look all this stuff up on the link provided.

I agree with you; something is running amok.


----------

